# If Obama Wins



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

this is pretty ignorant and boarderline offensive...
also, he has kenyan roots, not middle eastern........


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I posted it just for you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> this is pretty ignorant and boarderline offensive...
> also, he has kenyan roots, not middle eastern........


And he SUCKS just like Patrick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> And he SUCKS just like Patrick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can any one suck that bad? ... Yeah they can, it's not hard


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

andy0921 said:


> I posted it just for you.


aww thanks

lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_Falafel King_ ROFLMAO.... Good post Andrew...



Ashley89 said:


> this is pretty ignorant and boarderline offensive...


Be quiet and go back to your Easy Bake Oven.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> _Falafel King_ ROFLMAO.... Good post Andrew...
> 
> Be quiet and go back to your Easy Bake Oven.


:L:


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> _Falafel King_ ROFLMAO.... Good post Andrew...
> 
> Be quiet and go back to your Easy Bake Oven.


fine i will! and i'm not making you anything!


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Just words


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

I am surprised that KWFLATBED did not take this truely tasteless post down from this public forum.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Harry is a true American, and a Patriot, why would he take it down?
And its not tasteless, at least not to 98% of our members.
Maybe to liberal, one world pacifist like you, but certainly not to the majority of our members. (Of which you are free to leave anytime you wish.)

It's really sad when someone like you and Ashley find satire "tasteless".
Because I'll bet you don't find flag burning, the anti-Bush crowd, the soldier haters, or the Mapplethorpe exhibits tasteless..
But you just rally to anything anti-Obama.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ninety_four_c said:


> I am surprised that KWFLATBED did not take this truely tasteless post down from this public forum.


I agree.

It's an insult to fast food everywhere.

Pure tasteless.


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

Simply said: How can any true American vote for a person that will not put their hand to their heart for the Pledge of Allegiance?


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bull614 said:


> Simply said: How can any true American vote for a person that will not put their hand to their heart for the Pledge of Allegiance?


+1

Or refuse to wear an American flag lapel pin :NO:


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Harry is a true American, and a Patriot, why would he take it down?
> And its not tasteless, at least not to 98% of our members.
> Maybe to liberal, one world pacifist like you, but certainly not to the majority of our members. (Of which you are free to leave anytime you wish.)
> 
> ...


What the fuck is wrong with you? Just because some people don't find ignorant unfunny racist ******* "satire" funny doesn't mean we aren't patriotic, or true americans. ALSO flag burning is one of the most tasteless things I've ever herd of. And do you really think people are anti troops? There are so few people that are anti troops, this isn't the 60s, people who don't support the war generally support the troops. And being anti bush isn't tasteless at all, were the pilgrams who left england and their shitty king to come to America and start a new life tasteless? I bet you also think being anti bush isn't patriotic too...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Ashley89 said:


> And being anti bush isn't tasteless at all, were the pilgrams who left england and their shitty king to come to America and start a new life tasteless?.


:beat:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley it's time to grow up or be gone,everyone is tired of your tastless comments.

"being anti bush isn't tasteless at all"

In this country we support our president

The "shitty king" comment was also tasteless we have many
members on this group from England.

This is my last comment to you grow up or be gone!!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The real offensive symbol is that "Republicans for Obama" button, that's not only offensive but borderline communist 



Ashley89 said:


> Just because some people don't find ignorant unfunny racist ******* "satire" funny doesn't mean we aren't patriotic, or true americans.
> 
> And being anti bush isn't tasteless at all, were the pilgrams who left england and their shitty king to come to America and start a new life tasteless? I bet you also think being anti bush isn't patriotic too...


Being Anti-"President" Bush _*isn't*_ tasteless but being Anti-Barack Hussein Obama is, of course, not only tasteless but racist as well.

Somehow calling one a "*******" probably isn't racist either.


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Ashley it's time to grow up or be gone,everyone is tired of your tastless comments.
> 
> "being anti bush isn't tasteless at all"
> 
> ...


well we don't live in a dictatorship, so we're allowed to disagree with the president. and theres a reason why we have impeachment. stop using my age against me, thats immature.



PBC FL Cop said:


> The real offensive symbol is that "Republicans for Obama" button, that's not only offensive but borderline communist
> 
> Being Anti-"President" Bush _*isn't*_ tasteless but being Anti-Barack Hussein Obama is, of course, not only tasteless but racist as well.
> 
> Somehow calling one a "*******" probably isn't racist either.


you know exactly what I was refering to. Being anti obama isnt tasteless at all, but assuming that someone will destroy America and is a terrorist just because they arent white, or because their parents religion is muslim, IS tasteless. don't act like you didn't know exactly what I was saying


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ashley89 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? Just because some people don't find ignorant unfunny racist ******* "satire" funny doesn't mean we aren't patriotic, or true americans.
> *I think your on the wrong web site Ashley, maybe you should try Moveon.org*
> ALSO flag burning is one of the most tasteless things I've ever herd of. And do you really think people are anti troops? There are so few people that are anti troops, this isn't the 60s, people who don't support the war generally support the troops.
> *Utter Bullshit, The antiwar /anti President Bush crowd have from the start shown the world a publically divided frontagainst the war on terror thus ENCOURAGING the enemy because they feel all they have to do is wait us out and wear us down.The current operation in Iraq PROBABLY wouldve ended2-3 years ago (saving US soldiers lives)if Al Queda hadnt been emboldebed by the US antiwar movement(you should feel proud about that)* And being anti bush isn't tasteless at all, were the pilgrams who left england and their shitty king to come to America and start a new life tasteless? I bet you also think being anti bush isn't patriotic too...


*See above, by the way your avatar fits your level of maturity. Youre right about one thing age doesnt reflect maturity and Im pretty sure unless something dramatic happens that avatar will "fit" you when youre 30.*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sadly this is somewhat entertaining


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Sadly this is somewhat entertaining


Is this what you find entertaining?? 








I don't find the posts made by her entertaining at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Ashley89 said:


> this is pretty ignorant and boarderline offensive...
> also, he has kenyan roots, not middle eastern........


None of the pictures had: "Barack is a Muslim" as a caption, and we know that he has Kenyan roots. He did say this: "because I grew up for part of my formative years in Southeast Asia in the largest Muslim country on Earth." in an interview at one point, so it's safe to say that he has more connection to the Muslim faith than anyone else running.

The pictures were funny. Lighten up. Remember the old saying: 'If you're under 30 and a Conservative, you have no heart; and if you're over 30 and a Liberal, you have no brain.'

You have a ways to go Ashley, so I have faith that you'll turn out ok.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think he was refering to her and ninety_four_c getting their asses spanked Harry


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?


Number 1, I really don't like being lectured to by a child, and I especially don't appreciate being cursed at by a child.
You would be wise to mind your language in the future (providing you wish to have a future here).
But it is interesting that you need to resort to that kind of language to emphasize your argument.



Ashley89 said:


> And being anti bush isn't tasteless at all, were the pilgrams who left england and their shitty king to come to America and start a new life tasteless?


We finally have something we can agree on. So why then is Andy's post tasteless?
If it's OK to be Anti-Bush, should not the same standard apply to Obama?
What it really boils down to is your liberal roots are showing through.

We can't discuss his funny ears, but it's OK to caricature W. look like a chimp.
We can't call Obama a "liberal" (excuse my while I pee my pants laughing), but we can demonize Conservatives and Republicans as Hitleresque, as Nazis, as fat old white men stripping you of your civil rights.
We absolutely cannot use Obamas middle name (fear mongering right?), but it was OK for Obama to use Barack Hussein Obama in his editorials while with the Harvard law Review.
When it suited him he didn't mind the middle-name very much.



Ashley89 said:


> And do you really think people are anti troops?


Oh you bet I do. The left wing anyway.
If you're a pacifist (which I believe Obama is) you are by definition anti-war, thus you cannot be pro-troop. If you believe war is absolutely wrong, then how can you not believe the warriors affecting the war are just?
Can we agree Hitler was wrong? So can we agree the SS were equally despicable?
The only difference between now and 1968 is you're not at the airport spitting at returning soldiers, you use your blogs instead.



Ashley89 said:


> I bet you also think being anti bush isn't patriotic too...


I have more than a fair share of problems with President Bush, but I don't suffer from Bush Derangement Syndrome. Along with his many blunders, he's done some really good things.
He by the way, also happens to be the Commander in Chief of our military, of which many of our members are serving under.
Not to mention the patriotic kids of of our members who are serving.

BTW; Barack HUSSEIN Obama is a liberal and has funny looking ears.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Is this what you find entertaining??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I was talking about the A$$ whooping going on.


----------



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

For all to know, my previous post in which i commented about how tasteless it was and that KWFLATBED should remove it. I recieved an infraction. It is so nice to know that in the public forum in which we supposed to be free to discusss different matters, we are penalized when we do. We are lead to believe that it public forum and it is appearing more and more like a dictatorship.



ninety_four_c said:


> I am surprised that KWFLATBED did not take this truely tasteless post down from this public forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

ninety_four_c said:


> For all to know, my previous post in which i commented about how tasteless it was and that KWFLATBED should remove it. I recieved an infraction. It is so nice to know that in the public forum in which we supposed to be free to discusss different matters, we are penalized when we do. We are lead to believe that it public forum and it is appearing more and more like a dictatorship.


Keep posting crybaby, and we'll go find an obscure MGL to summons you for. For your info, anyone can post an infraction if they don't like you. It's the internet, not a forum for your first ammendment rights.

It's technically a Giltatorship.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

As it stands currently, The Infraction Mod is open to all members as a way to self-police against outrageous or extremely offensive behavior.
Gil is evaluating whether to leave it as is, or prune it back to Admins \ Mods only.
The Karma (Positive or Negative) will remain as a Member option.

I wouldn't have dinged you for that post Ninety_Four_C, and I would prefer the member counter your post with commentary or debate, but it is open to members, so we have to live with it as it stands and what comes from it.

It should be noted however, if you have a problem with a Mod, take it to PM, don't call them out in a thread.
The Mods here work hard and don't need snotty comments, especially from relative noobs.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil anyone?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sorry ninety_four_c, Its been resinded....I was tired and cranky after reading some of the bs thats been posted on here.
charlie
...I still think your wrong though.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Dr. Phil anyone?


He is a Crock


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Back to the subject at hand....

Andy - You're totally going to hell...But I'm driving the bus, so if you would like to reserve a seat I'd be happy to save one for you...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

That's the shortest bus of all short buses


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i thought it was a funny post. the guys middle name is Hussein. just because the under 30 crowd has anointed this unknown Illinois governor as their savior don't think he's not subjected to satire.

Lord knows the liberal left has taken way to many liberties with smearing the president's name and image ( but that's o.k. right ? )

as a side note , calling President Bush supporters racists is another low blow . fact is the president has done more for Africa than any other US president. bet that never gets mentioned now does it ?


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Number 1, I really don't like being lectured to by a child, and I especially don't appreciate being cursed at by a child.
> You would be wise to mind your language in the future (providing you wish to have a future here).
> But it is interesting that you need to resort to that kind of language to emphasize your argument.
> 
> ...


lol he does have funny ears, thats true. I know this thread has been pretty heated but I like getting into debates, can't do that on other boards I go on. Its all good with me, no hard feelings twords anyone on here.
:jump:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> I know this thread has been pretty heated


It was originally anticipated to be a comical, polictal satire thread, posted by a racist, one toofed, ******* expecting a few "LOL's" and "haha's".


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

andy0921 said:


> It was originally anticipated to be a comical, polictal satire thread, *posted by a racist, one toofed, ******** expecting a few "LOL's" and "haha's".


hahaha


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Ashley89 said:


> I know this thread has been pretty heated but I like getting into debates, can't do that on other boards I go on.


That's because of all the Kool-Ade being passed around.
You just proved everyone's point.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> Back to the subject at hand....
> 
> Andy - You're totally going to hell...


Along with every other member of MassCops.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL LOL Ha Ha Ha

PS: Much better user pic Ashley.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What exactly is that white stuff you're drinking? Did you get it from the Troopers on your myspace?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> What exactly is that white stuff you're drinking? Did you get it from the Troopers on your myspace?


I'm going to personally weave you a handbasket for your trip to Hell. LOL!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I'm going to personally weave you a handbasket for your trip to Hell. LOL!


Many people already have prepared me a large quantity of them, so I should be all set. Thank you though.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> Many people already have prepared me a large quantity of them, so I should be all set. Thank you though.


Maybe you'll get lucky and just be stuck in Purgatory for a really long time.


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

andy0921 said:


> What exactly is that white stuff you're drinking? Did you get it from the Troopers on your myspace?


Yes I did how did you know! Hahaha


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

As a one-time poster and a lurker on this site, I'll probably get crucified for this, but here I go:

To acknowledge one previous poster, George Bush has absolutely done more for Africa than any modern president, and that's an admirable thing for which he deserves praise. However, a lot of the other things he has done deserve at least some criticism, and 65%-70% of America agrees with me.

To post a bunch of stupid post-9/11 clip art and relate it to a US born citizen and Presidential candidate is silly and offensive. So what if his middle name is Hussein? A man who had a Muslim father (who was not a part of his life) has the same middle name as the evil dictator that America went to war with...I see no connection. My middle name is David, do I somehow bear a connection with David Berkowitz, the Son of Sam killer? No, I absolutely do not. Obama attends a United Church of Christ church, probably more regularly than many other Americans; his name and family background does not necessarily indicate his religious beliefs.

Just to clarify here, I don't know if I will vote for Obama, or even know if I want him to be the Democratic nominee. John McCain is a true American hero and a good candidate, and he may very well get my vote. However, just because Obama didn't hold his hand over his heart for the national anthem (not the pledge), doesn't make him somehow un-American. There is no law stating that he has to hold his hand over his heart for the anthem. I believe that I live in the greatest, free-est country on earth, and I don't always hold my hand over my heart for the Star Spangled Banner; I stand and face the flag and respect the anthem as I think about our nation's glorious history and think about the men and women who have served and perhaps even died for my country (including my grandfathers and uncles). The evidence shows that Obama faced the flag and was quiet and respectful during the national anthem.

To imply that a US flag pin on one's lapel has any importance is downright stupid. One can love America and its freedoms without a .50 cent pin on his or her chest.

Just as many of you may think Barak Obama is somehow "un-American," I think your shallow and religious/ethnic based attacks are un-American. This November, the people of the United States will decide who they want to President of these United States, and that many may be Jonh McCain, it may be Barak Obama (God forbid, it may be Hillary Clinton). At any rate, the people of this country will have spoken, and if you truly believe in the Constitution and our civil processes, you will respect whoever wins no matter what.

I respect the conservative and/or Republican views that many people on this board (and many of my own friends) have, but I wish that they would respect the views of millions of other Americans, and not insult and take cheap shots at presidential candidates. I know that the photos were posted in satire, I just fear that some people will take them a little too literally.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude....way too serious.

This clearly went off topic. Let's try to bring it back...EVERYONE.



pahapoika said:


> i thought it was a funny post. the guys middle name is Hussein. just because the under 30 crowd has anointed this unknown Illinois governor as their savior don't think he's not subjected to satire.


Also...Pah...never ever make <30 crowd one grouping. These idiots in my age cohort do not represent my views. They're mostly all dumbasses...Thank you


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> Also...Pah...never ever make <30 crowd one grouping. These idiots in my age cohort do not represent my views. They're mostly all dumbasses...Thank you


Amen!


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

galehopeful said:


> As a one-time poster and a lurker on this site, I'll probably get crucified for this, but here I go:
> 
> To acknowledge one previous poster, George Bush has absolutely done more for Africa than any modern president, and that's an admirable thing for which he deserves praise. However, a lot of the other things he has done deserve at least some criticism, and 65%-70% of America agrees with me.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself, I think I love you!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lets see who else we can give a vedgie (vagina wedgie) to;

 
​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*One More*

*







*


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


> *One More*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SHE'S ALIVE!*


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

kttref said:


> Also...Pah...never ever make <30 crowd one grouping. These idiots in my age cohort do not represent my views. They're mostly all dumbasses...Thank you


I'm in the same boat as andy and kttref on this one. Kttref couldn't have said it any better.


----------

